# Where to shoot clay pigeons near SLC??



## Bluffwandering (Jan 18, 2018)

This may get shot down quick... 
Where is a good place near SLC to throw up some clays. Not looking for a pay-to-shoot facility. Looking for some good ol' public land; bring some friends and a grill kind of place.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Nothing stopping you from shooting clays out on the west side of Utah Lake...we did a large cleanup project out there this summer though, so please take your trash with you once done.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

Go have good and safe fun but as kine said please clean up. 
I was on a northern wma a while back and was saddened by the amount of trash that shooters had left behind.


----------



## Bluffwandering (Jan 18, 2018)

Nothing bothers me more than trash where it isn't suppose to be. I'm always amazed at the amount of other's garbage I pack out of the woods. 
Is there anything east of the city, without having to make the trip to the Uintas?


----------

